

HBGary CEO Speaks Out On Anonymous Hack. Blames Google's customer service - desigooner
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/hbgary-ceo-speaks-out-anonymous-hack-032311

======
pinko
Am I the only one who sees the irony in HBGary's CEO complaining that
"Google’s call center set up elaborate hoops through which they expected [him]
to jump in order to validate his identity"?

~~~
noonespecial
Nope, there's so much irony in this whole story that if you dug it all up and
mixed in a little carbon, you'd get steely.

------
originalgeek
Sounds like he's trying to goad Anonymous into a follow-up attack / trap.

